# Frog measurement



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Which is the correct procedure to measure a frog, i mean is it from nose to butt in a sitting display ??

I´ve seen a few caresheets with dispare notes on measurement within the same type of frog.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

It doesn't matter if the frog is restrained or sitting (and usually attempts to measure a unrestrained frog are futile.) but it is from the tip of the nose to anal opening in the frog. (there is a good picture in the back of A Field Guide to Reptiles and Amphibians of Eastern and Central North America, Peterson Field Guide Series). 

I'm not sure what you mean by disparate notes on measurements. 


Ed


----------



## brian (Jul 9, 2009)

Thanks Ed !! Need a lot still to learn 

()


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

Do you guys actually do that with dart frogs? I'm new at this, but personally I handle them as little as possible, and if one struggled, I'd be too afraid of damaging it to restrain it. I have a pretty good eye for measurements, being a carpenter, I can probably eyeball a frog within 1/16 of it's actual length, so I wouldn't really bother to do this.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Unless the dendrobatid is in really poor condition, these frogs aren't that fragile as long as you have a easy touch. 

At work, I've restrained frogs as small as 0.19 grams as needed. 

Ed


----------



## RMB (Nov 26, 2009)

I could see how a weight measurement, in addition to a length measurement would be useful in judging the comparative fatness (pudgitude?) of the frog. However, I have no scale that accurate.


----------

